# New laptop has tons of errors and crashes of no reason?!



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

First off, I'm a teenager. 17 to be exact. I got a job babysitting and saved my pay for 6 months to buy my laptop ( I write music on it. Long story. Irrelevant.) I have an HP Envy 17t (the black one with the sliver keys) and I was thrilled to bring it home even with windows 10 pre installed. Unfortunately, since the day that I brought it home from best buy on November 8th, 2015 it's... well.

It's had 12 BSOD screens from doing... nothing.
HP support has deleted my recovery drive, corrupted my windows store registry, and messed up mute key.
It can't handle a simple task like streaming video from youtube without having a bluescreen error and crashing.

It freezes at random and I have to reset it and I never know it is up to date or if some of these errors are because of a driver incompatibility or something because HP support disabled auto updates the same time they deleted my registry. Now as of today I can't go on youtube without the bluescreen. Before it was just freezing. Bad freezing... but now it just crashes. It really crushes me to know I spent $1065 for this. I LOVE my laptop... when it works, it's something I am proud to own but if it keeps this up I don't know how much longer I will have it. I have virus protection, It is set to defragment every 3 days, I don't pirate music or software (I actually pay for it) I scan it, I don't run more than 3-4 things at a time so the ram never reaches over 40% but somehow my disk lingers at 100% constantly. This is all very frustrating because I bought my pc because of its speed and stats but ever time it crashes it gets slower and slower and I just want to know if there is anything I can do. Please. Ive only had it 5 months, played games on it, watched youtube, and composed music on it. What's wrong with my laptop?

PC Stats:

16GB RAM
25.ghz (turbo 3.5ghz)
NVIDIA GeForce 940 2GB dedicated card
1TB SSHD
Touch screen
Backlit keyboard


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how did HP do all these things ?
Has it been returned to HP for repair ?
Whats the exact model - should be on a label on the laptop - also there may be a service tag number


> Unfortunately, since the day that I brought it home from best buy on November 8th, 2015 it's... well.


This was from day1


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

Model: m7-n109dx
SKU: 4632100

Thank you all 

From day 1 it was fine until about a week later when I didn't get sound so I contacted hp support to help me fix it and they uninstalled my NVIDIA driver that came with my pc (the incident below. It was fine till then. After that, I started getting A LOT of blue screen messages)

Every time I contacted HP support, I got remote support from someone in another country and most of the time they had no idea what I was saying. Once one of them installed my NVIDIA default driver (which they were never able to restore. The blue screens started after that interestingly enough) when I asked the tec why he uninstalled the driver for the NVIDIA he said "oh was that important? I don't know what it does."
Hp will not fix anything but my mutw key light that they broke last week but I don't trust them to do that from how the last 9 times things have gone with tec support alone.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Until just now I haven't visited the HP web site for months; it sure has become much worse (confusing). 

Anyhow, this seems to be the page for drivers for your machine. Install the latest chipset (first), Graphics and other needed drivers. If you wish you could first try the "Check Now" button and maybe you won't have to do the installations manually. Bookmark the page so you can return to it easily when necessary.


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you TerryNet I will try that now  I am sick so it took me a while to see your message.


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

While attemting to do as TerryNet told me to do (thank you again) I ran into ANOTHER critical issue with my laptop that I don't think I mentioned. UPDATING. My laptop is quite literally incapable of updating. It fails EVERY TIME. I just failed a few minuets ago doing a BIOS update. I had something called a "boot block" that I have never seen until now. Yay more suprises  this is an exsample. I would show you my newest one, but it's all minor things that actually DID update but interestingly enough it says nothing about my failed BIOS update. It didn't even mention it when the pc restarted. And it seems that I suddenly can tap on any part of what I'm typing on the internet (like what I'm writing) to correct it or even drag over it to highlight it. It doesn't seem to register that I am clicking anything. What is that all about?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re this


> I have virus protection, It is set to defragment every 3 days


which please


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> Re this
> 
> which please


I have Norton Security. I used to have Norton 360 but I changed 2 months ago when my year subscription ended (I had on from my previous laptop. The screen broke on that on and would coust more then 3 times the laptop to fix which is why I got the new one)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is that the Norton that came with the laptop as a free trial or a paid for version of Norton that you have installed


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

It's the paid version of Norton Security.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So what came as the free trial of an AV please
this
McAfee LiveSafe™ 30-day trial offer (Internet access required. First 30 days included. Subscription required for live updates afterwards.)

and was that uninstalled using programs and features
before Norton was installed.

If not DO SO please then after reboot
run this
http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/mcafee_consumer_product_removal_tool.html
reboot again

Presuming you have the means to reinstall Norton if you decide to
Uninstall Norton via programs and features all listing of Norton or Symantec
reboot
run this
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

reboot

check then in action centre that windows defender is enabled
or open defender if it appears on taskbar or from control panel and check that it is green and turned on

Then see how it is

NOTE Please ensure before uninstalling Norton that you have the mean to reinstall if you find the computer no different
https://manage.norton.com/


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you Macboatmaster  I did that the day I got the laptop because I cant stand Mcafee and I installed it using programs and features. I always use that to uninstall programs unless they come with an uninstaller (then I use programs and features to make sure its gone)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

so did you run the mcafee tool
and do you have the means to reinstall norton


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

I have no way of getting back Norton and I REALLY don't like using mcaffe.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not want you to go back to mcafee
if you have bought Norton why do you not have a code/product number or whatever Norton call it to reinstall it if necessary
Removing mcafee by using programs and features does NOT guarantee its uninstall and fragments of mcafee left when any other AV is running can cause all manner of problems

If you do not wish to follow advice - and it is entirely your choice, then I suggest you refer the laptop back to BestBuy with the details you have posted - the early faults etc.
OR as a 17 year old I feel bound to say - seek your parents advice


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above if HP have only dealt with the laptop by telephone support then how please has this been possible


> Hp will not fix anything *but my mutw key light that they broke last week*


or has the laptop actually been to HP for warranty claim, as this comment would tend to suggest it has


> but I don't trust them to do that from *how the last 9 times things have gone with tec support alone*.


I suspect that there is some other details which you have not included.
What have HP actually reported on their examination of the laptop

Have you or someone else partially dismantled the laptop and now HP are refusing any claim

Has the laptop at any time been subjected to a jolt or hard knock.


----------



## Norton_Support (Oct 7, 2013)

Synthra said:


> I have no way of getting back Norton and I REALLY don't like using mcaffe.


Hi Synthra,

Sorry for the delay. Were you able to install Norton back, please let us know if you have any issues getting back your Norton.
Thank you!

Praveen
Norton Support.


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

Macboatmaster I never disassembled my laptop. Have you contacted HP support lately? They are pretty useless. They wont bring it in to look at because it... how do I put this in a way that makes sense... They are the ones that messed up to start with by letting people that had no idea what they were doing look at it, delete files, and mess up parts of the laptop. I have not left out anything. I am taking it to be seen by the Geek squad this weekend (goodbye all my pay for this month) BECAUSE I don't trust them to not fix it again. I can't claim a warranty on things that they cant physically see. HP warranty's suck. They don't even cover my screen breaking and it's a touch screen. One of the tecs told me to open my laptop and install the new keyboard myself which would breach my warranty in of it's self. Here are some of our previous conversations. (sorry if the names of the photos are on display. I was mad because it was the 5th time that day I had to contact them about something they had done and I was beyond mad at that point. It was the last time I contacted them. Ever. This was within a few hours of starting this thread)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Synthra
I have removed ALL the attachments - if you want to attach to the forum, please use more appropriate language for a 13+ family friendly forum

thanks


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

Here


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in the chat they have offered to take it in for repair


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

The only thing I can think of is maybe your computer has some corrupted files in the program. You may need to reinstall (reprogram) your computer back again by using Windows 10 installation disc. You may also need to go to the HP website to get the drivers for your laptop. If your laptop does not work you can do it in another computer to get the drivers and save them into a USB memory stick.


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

I previously said that they offered the fix the light but that was the only they would fix. He had no idea what I was saying most of the time. This is the same kind of situation that resulted in my pc having issues. about 4 days ago I realized that they had DISSABLED my NVIDIA card... Still have not fixed that and now my NVIDIA can't update.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

have you tried downloading any updates from nvidia?
www.nvidia.com
Follow instructions on your screen.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The reason I thought that it had actually been for repair at HP is because I could not understand how


> Hp will not fix anything *but my mutw key light that they broke last week*


a led can be broken - as you allege HP did - if they have not had possession of the laptop
But I now realise that HP have advised that this is probably a defective keyboard

*I think I am correct in saying that the laptop had quite a severe knock when you were unpacking it*

Good luck with it. Unfortunately I do not feel able to assist you.

I am not willing to stand the risk of accusations to me, similar to your opinion of HP

The answer IMHO is not GeekSquad.

The proper course of action is return it to the seller and invoke a warranty claim

and as mentioned by my colleague *etaf








*
the HP member says
"You cannot replace the keyboard and you do not want to send the laptop to get it fixed
So may I know what would you like me to do?"

I have to say indeed - what can they do - the answer is as I explained above send it back to HP via the seller.
Or whatever the conditions of the warranty claim are AND list all the faults
HOWEVER - my advice is in a nice pleasant and polite way - not by suggesting HP are idiots that attitude will get you no where


----------



## Synthra (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't care about the keyboard and all the issues I have had have been caused by the tec people having no idea what they are doing. I just went in this week and realized that they had disabled m NVIDIA drivers. That's why they didn't work but my laptop still is not capable of even running a basic game. I cant take it back. It's over 4 months old. I asked HP about why my laptop was acting this way. They didn't help me. I just want to know why my laptop that I spent almost $1100 on only acts up when they touch it and now it barely functions at all. I have pretty much fixed the youtube problem. Turns out that my performance was set to 5% of 100. That's what happened when they went into my power settings. I know this because I had it set to 99% and I NEVER changed it. My warranty does not fix these issues and I don't trust them to fix it. That's why I came here. I never got to take the laptop to the geek squad. My mom got sick and couldn't take me. That and I cant afford how much it's they will probably charge me for the laptop fix anyway if they have to keep it. So please, any ideas.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

without getting into long paragraphs of information 

What is it that you are asking us to help you with - Just list the symptoms in separate lines


----------

